

Music To Code By, 2013 - codercowboy
http://www.codercowboy.com/2013/12/13/music-to-code-by-2013/

======
thenerdfiles
[http://www.last.fm/listen/user/wittysense/personal[0]](http://www.last.fm/listen/user/wittysense/personal\[0\])

[0]: Just sayin'.

~~~
codercowboy
Awesome, thanks for sharing.

